# Masey Fergunson MF2607H Broke PTO Shaft



## slimpy01 (3 mo ago)

My PTO shaft is broken and I need to replace it with a new one, what is the risk of having small parts falling into the gearbox







?


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Howdy slimpy, welcome to the tractor forum.

Clean break, externally, no problem with getting pieces into the rear end. You should get a shop/repair/service manual for your tractor to learn the proper methods of pulling the PTO shaft.


----------

